# Hope TSHTF pretty soon...



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

My supplies are gettin pretty old...










  

luv ya'lls - Basey


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe if you kept them inside they would have lasted longer!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Something about that picture makes me think of the back of "someones" van.. 
Bwaahahahahaha


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> Maybe if you kept them inside they would have lasted longer!


The bunker's full! that's overflow


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> The bunker's full! that's overflow


Maybe you should have got a shovel and filled some barrels and strategically placed them in the back yard!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Emerald said:


> Something about that picture makes me think of the back of "someones" van..
> Bwaahahahahaha


In the middle of Chicago.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Mmmmm. Me likum seasoned food! :nuts:


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Srsly???


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> In the middle of Chicago.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... ok.
Is that where the franconsteins stash is?
===========

*@PamsPride*... Quite seriously, though... I've still got stuff from Y2K that I'm eating - haven't died yet (knock knockin on bloated cans, instead of wood). 

I just bought 25 cases of canned chicken (6 BIG cans /case) for $2.50/can... one can is enough to feed 6 people with some rice and chicken bullion to season it... tried my own recipe, tastes good and a tummy filler! Carbs and protein for hard work on the 'stead...

Most people buy what they most like to eat, not what's good to store and nourish WTSHTF... most of that "like to eat" stuff don't hold well for the long term. My bunker is full of nitrogen-packed grains and legumes in 55 gal lid-locked drums. It will hold for 20-30 years.

We used to do this with 5 gal buckets too... I discovered some "lost" buckets 2 years ago, one with 22 year old pinto beans, and one with 27 year old wheat... the pintos made excellent chili, and the wheat still made good bread!

- Basey


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey! Gimme a break! Maybe I was a vulture in my previous life.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Hey! Gimme a break! Maybe I was a vulture in my previous life.


Hehehe... Buzzard? -you can have them bloated cans, then!

Thank God there haven't been very many, but the second one shows up or ANYTHING is suspect, it goes right in the trash where no human or animal can be harmed...

Playing with botulism is like russian roullete!

- Basey


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Y2K?? I am lucky :crossfinger: if I have a jar of peanut butter left from 2010 with my crew! Teenage boys eat a LOT!! :surrender:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Basey-you can just open up a Botox clinic.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

LOL 

Love it.

Could be my Y2K stuff - nope checked still neatly stacked in basement. :2thumb:


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

OMGosh ... those MREs the hubby likes so much aren't looking so bad now ... 

That's a great pic! Sure would like to know the backstory behind it.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*Cold War cache found in New York*

Survival blankets and crackers dating back five decades to the Cold War have been found in a long-forgotten storage room under New York's Brooklyn Bridge. 
Officials believe the stash, discovered during a structural inspection, *may be one of many created in the US in the 1950s amid fears of a nuclear war. *The provisions include 350,000 "Civil Defense All Purpose Survival Crackers", medical kits and now-empty water drums.

"This is modern American history," said city transport official Iris Weinshall. 
"People were worried, they thought we were going to go to nuclear war."

'Rare find'

Concealed in the depths of the bridge's Manhattan side, the sealed tins of crackers are dated 1962 - when the Cuban missile crisis brought the world to the brink of nuclear conflict.

BBC NEWS | Americas | Cold War cache found in New York

the amazing thing is that the inspectors are telling the people that they haven't been inspecting all parts of the bridge in over 50 yrs


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Can we get before and after pictures of a meal made from these cans? :2thumb:


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've read of 'iron rations' but that's getting extreme......... 

No worries, use the Ferrous Oxide to make lots of nifty stuff!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks lotsoflead ... that is very interesting! There are some abandoned missle silos south and west of here ... makes me wonder what one would find in them!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Abandoned missiles?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> Survival blankets and crackers dating back five decades to the Cold War have been found in a long-forgotten storage room under New York's Brooklyn Bridge.
> Officials believe the stash, discovered during a structural inspection, *may be one of many created in the US in the 1950s amid fears of a nuclear war. *The provisions include 350,000 "Civil Defense All Purpose Survival Crackers", medical kits and now-empty water drums.
> 
> "This is modern American history," said city transport official Iris Weinshall.
> ...


I have some of these  I want so badly to open them up & see what they look like, but I'd rather sell then to a collector (are there collectors for this stuff?)


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> Abandoned missiles?


 LOL  That would be the hubby's dream come true!!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

The crackers taste moldy, mealy and stale (60's vintage) YUK!

The canned water tastes tinny.... -good laxative!

I know... -I'm in the local Civil Defense (now FEMA) as a Radiological Monitoring Technician.
(The guy that runs around with the geiger counters now, and won't be found when_ that _kind of SHTF - he'll be safe in his _OWN_ bunker!)


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> Thanks lotsoflead ... that is very interesting! There are some abandoned missle silos south and west of here ... makes me wonder what one would find in them!


Lots of asbestos, chemicals, etc.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hippies......


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn. The title of this post had me concerned. Still have alot of prepping to do.


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I opened the post expecting something completely different - good thread!


----------

